# T&T Snow Shells Review Please



## bigbear13 (Sep 16, 2009)

What is your opinion on T&T Snow Goose 5/8 Shell?

I would really appreciate a quick field review and recommendation from anyone interested.

Thanks, happy hunting!!


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

I used 5 dozen of them last year, and will not do it again. IMO they were a pain in the ace to set up, and allot of the heads broke when we put them on. There are some things that you could do to help with them. The first thing I would do is put the heads on at home and not in the field when it is below freezing, might save the plastic from breaking and bending. Next I would drill the hole on top a little more. Never thought I would say this but..... It is way too tight and is a pain to get the stake in the hole. They do look good, and are a great way to add decent looking numbers to your spread, but not my thing. Good luck with your decision. I also heard of people painting the end of the stake to aid in set up, might be an option...


----------



## bigbear13 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks! That helps a lot! While I know every duck and canada goose decoy inside and out, I'm a newbie with this snow goose stuff. Looking to build a spread for this spring and I appreciate the honest feedback!

happy hunting


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I love the T&T but i do keep the heads on all the time and i have drilled the holes a little bigger. I think they feeders are great but the actives i would just buy FB for my actives. They save on room in the trailer and i treat mine like i treat big foots and they stand up great.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I've only hunted over them once on a 3 day trip in Kansas. My take on them, Great looking decoys they basically are a full body but way cheaper. The stakes as stated above are a PITA to get in the hole in the dark, you could fix this by installing motion cones on them but then there not going to stack, but then again... who has time to put heads on 5-1000 decoys?


----------



## SnoGeez (Feb 1, 2009)

I love the way these decoys look, they move well in a stiff breeze, I have 5 dozen and am planning on adding at least another 5 for next year. As everybody else says, its best if you can put the heads on and leave them on. It is a little bit of a pain with the stakes. I wear a headlamp, which I think many others do when setting up. I put the decoy on its back, insert the stake, and still holding the stake in one hand and the back of the decoy with the other flip it over and kneel to the ground, forcing the decoy in with the hand thats on the stake. I guess this would be a little bit of a young mans task, but it goes pretty quickly. If you have the money and space, motion cones probably aren't a bad idea, but it can be done without.

Now, every single dozen TnT's I've got have gone through a "finishing" process. This is the biggest gripe I have with GHG, their finishing practices suck.

I grab the drill and do every stake hole, not every decoy needs it, but a good portion of them do. Next, cut away some of the excess plastic in the head openings (you'll be able to see whats holding up the tabs on the head). After you cut some away, I'll grab a file and shave a little off here and there, I like the head to go on smoothly but not so loose that it'll fall off in the trailer. After you can get the head on with little resistence, twist it around a couple times to work all the plastic in on the head opening. It doesn't take as long as it sounds and will pay off at the beginning and end of the season when you're taking the heads on and off. This should also provide more longevity to the decoy because less stress is placed on the head opening.

If you're willing to put a little time into finishing what GHG started and do a few dozen lunges in the morning to set them up, then these are an awesome substitue for a fullbody. Also, right now Cabelas has the Blue goose TnT's in the bargain cave for.....wait for it......$99.88! Somebody go buy them all up, I already bought two dozen, I technically can't afford anymore, but thats what credit cards are for.....


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

I run 17 dozen TNT's, I myself have no problem setting these decoys up, but sometimes the people i hunt with do not enjoy the setup. They are not as easy and fast as setting up sillosock decoys. I love these decoys because of the realism they add to my spread. I run TNT's and Sillosocks throughout. IMO these are a great substitute for FB's and you can get alot more in a smaller space. The decoys are fairly durable, i havent had a head break yet while setting them up in the feild. I think if you run a more realistic spread then your numbers needed for setup go down, just my opinion.


----------



## SnoStackerz (Jun 28, 2004)

I do three things to aid in setup of these dekes.

1. Paint the top springy thing white, top little disc part only. this helps see the stake through the hole on back of decoy.
2. Use a dremel tool to rout the neck slot prior to putting the heads on. Jackknife will do but dremel is faster.
3. Dremel a 'dull pencil" look to the top of the stake. that way it won't catch on the hole of the back of the decoy.

This should take care of any setup problems.


----------



## SnoGeez (Feb 1, 2009)

SnoStackerz said:


> I do three things to aid in setup of these dekes.
> 
> 1. Paint the top springy thing white, top little disc part only. this helps see the stake through the hole on back of decoy.
> 2. Use a dremel tool to rout the neck slot prior to putting the heads on. Jackknife will do but dremel is faster.
> ...


You're my hero, number 2 would save me a ton of time on the head opening and number 3 would make set up way easier, thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Richie (Nov 6, 2007)

A friend of mine uses the TnT shells but what he does is puts the motion cones in them all since it is a real pain in the butt to place all them darn decoys on a pin like everyone else said. Also he uses the big grain sacks that measure 4x4 to hold them since they no longer stack well. They fit better in the trailer with those sacks also. I know it's very time consuming to put cones on 20 dozen or more but it's well worth it.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

"somebody go buy them up". i ordered 11 dozen saturday after talking to bluebird. now i just need to come with a bunch of white ones! i think i may be painting a bunch of old canada full bodies and shells that i seldom use. i can't wait till my new deeks arrive! it's the last thing i will be waiting for before i leave for the snow fields.


----------

